# السلامة باستخدام السلالم ملف كامل safety ladders



## safety113 (16 سبتمبر 2010)

SAFETY LADDERS
​*Extension*​ *What should you do to secure safety when using extension ladders?*


[*]Place ladders on a firm, level surface and ensure the footing is secure.
[*]Erect extension ladders so that the upper section rests on (e.g., in front of) the bottom section. This means the bottom section "faces" a wall or other supporting surface (see figures below).
[*]Place the ladder feet so that the horizontal distance between the feet and the top support is 1/4 of the working length of the ladder. The ladder will be leaning at a 75 degree angle from the ground.





[*]Raise and lower ladders from the ground. Ensure that locking ladder hooks are secure before climbing.
[*]Erect ladders so that a minimum of 1 m (3 ft) extends above a landing platform. Tie the top at support points.
[*]Where a ladder cannot be tied off at the top, station a person at the foot to prevent it from slipping. This method is only effective for ladders up to 5 m (16 ft) long. The person at the foot of the ladder should face the ladder with a hand on each side rail and with one foot resting on the bottom rung.
[*]Leave all tie-off devices in place until they must be removed before taking the ladder down.
[*]Maintain the minimum overlap of sections as shown on a ladder label. Refer to safety regulations.




*What should you avoid when using extension ladders?*


[*]Do not use ladders near electrical wire.
[*]Do not set up or take a ladder down when it is extended.
[*]Do not overextend. Maintain minimum overlap of sections.
[*]Do not climb higher than the fourth rung from the top of a ladder.
[*]Do not use ladders on ice, snow or other slippery surfaces without securing ladders' feet.
[*]Do not extend top section of a ladder from above or by "bouncing" on a ladder.
[*]Do not leave ladders unattended.
 
*What should you do to avoid overexertion while setting up an extension ladder?*

When setting up an extension ladder, use the following method to avoid straining muscles or losing control of a ladder. With ladders weighing more than 25 kg (55 lb), or where conditions complicate the task, have two persons set up a ladder, step by step, as follows: 


[*]Lay a ladder on the ground close to intended location.
[*]Brace ladder base using helpers' feet.
[*]Grasp the top rung with both hands, raise the top end over your head and walk toward the base of a ladder. Grasp the centre of the rungs to maintain stability.
[*]Move the erect ladder to the desired location. Lean it forward against the resting point.




One person can erect a short ladder, step by step as follows: 


[*]Place the bottom of a ladder firmly against the base of a building or stationary object.
[*]Lift the top of ladder, and pull upwards to raise a ladder to a vertical position.
[*]Transfer a ladder to its required position when it is erect.
[*]Keep a ladder upright and close to the body with a firm grip.



 


The method for lowering any ladder is the reverse procedure of erecting it. 

​*Fixed Access*



*When should you inspect fixed ladders?*


[*]Inspect the fixed ladder before each use.
[*]Inspect fixed ladders periodically, once every three months.
[*]Report any defect promptly.
[*]Keep the record of every inspection.
 
*What should you check for when inspecting access ladders?*


[*]loose, worn and damaged rungs or side rails
[*]damaged or a corroded cage
[*]corroded guard, bolts and rivet heads
[*]damaged or corroded handrails and brackets on platforms
[*]broken or loose anchorages
[*]weakened or damaged rungs on brick or concrete slabs
[*]defects in climbing devices, including loose or damaged carrier rails or ropes
[*]slippery surfaces from oil and ice
[*]clutter obstructing the base of ladder or platform

*What should you do when climbing a fixed ladder?*


[*]Wait until the other person has exited before ascending or descending.
[*]Use the appropriate safety devices (e.g., restraint belt, traveling fixture).
[*]Maintain three-point contact by keeping two hands and one foot, or two feet and one hand on a ladder always.
[*]Face ladder and use both hands to grip the rungs firmly.
[*]Place feet firmly on each rung.
[*]Wear footwear with heels. Ensure that footwear is in good condition.
[*]Clean muddy or slippery boot soles before mounting a ladder.
[*]Rise or lower tools and materials using a hand-line.


 



*What should you avoid when climbing a fixed ladder?*


[*]Avoid climbing with wet soles
[*]Do not carry tools or materials in your hand while climbing. Carry small tools in a tool pouch.
[*]Do not jump from a ladder. Check footing before descending a ladder.
[*]Do not hurry up or slide down a ladder.

​*Inspection*



*When should you inspect ladders?*


[*]Inspect new ladders promptly upon receipt.
[*]Inspect ladders before each use.
[*]Check the condition of ladders that have been dropped or have fallen before using them again.
 
*What should you look for when inspecting any ladder?*


[*]missing or loose steps or rungs (they are loose if you can move them by hand)
[*]damaged or worn non-slip feet
[*]loose nails, screws, bolts or nuts
[*]loose or faulty spreaders, locks, and other metal parts in poor repair
[*]rot, decay or warped rails in wooden ladders
[*]cracks and exposed fibreglass in fibreglass ladders
[*]cracked, split, worn or broken rails, braces, steps or rungs
[*]sharp edges on rails and rungs
[*]rough or splintered surfaces
[*]corrosion, rust, oxidization and excessive wear, especially on treads
[*]twisted or distorted rails. Check ladders for distortion by sighting along the rails. Using a twisted or bowed ladder is hazardous.
[*]missing identification labels
 
*What other things should I look for when inspecting stepladders?*


[*]wobble
[*]loose or bent hinges and hinge spreaders
[*]broken stop on a hinge spreader
 
*What should you look for when inspecting extension ladders?*


[*]loose, broken or missing extension locks
[*]defective locks that do not seat properly when ladder is extended
[*]sufficient lubrication of working parts
[*]defective cords, chains and ropes
[*]missing or defective pads or sleeves
 
*What should you do after inspecting any ladder?*


[*]Tag any defective ladders and take them out of service.
[*]Clean fibreglass ladders every three months. Spray lightly with a clear lacquer or paste wax.
[*]Protect wooden ladders with a clear sealer or wood preservative.
[*]Replace worn or frayed ropes on extension ladders.
[*]Lubricate pulleys on extension ladders regularly.
 
*What are some things you should not do after inspecting ladders?*


[*]Do not make temporary or makeshift repairs.
[*]Do not try to straighten or use bent or bowed ladders.

​*Portable*





​*What should you know about portable ladders before using them?*
Falls from portable ladders are a major source of serious injury. Be aware of the hazards and take proper precautions to prevent falling. ​ 
*What should you do before using a portable ladder?*


[*]Inspect the ladder before and after each use.
[*]Reject and tag any ladders that have defects. Have faulty ladders repaired or thrown out.
[*]Use a ladder designed for your task. Consider the strength, type, length and the Canadian Standards Association (CSA) approval.
[*]Get help when handling a heavy or long ladder.
[*]Keep ladders away from electrical wires.
[*]Tie off ladders at the top and secure bottom to prevent them from slipping.
[*]Set up barricades and warning signs when using a ladder in a doorway or passageway.
[*]Before mounting a ladder, clean the boot soles if they are muddy or slippery. Avoid climbing with wet soles. Ensure that footwear is in good condition.
[*]Face the ladder when going up or down and when working from it.
[*]Keep the centre of your body within the side rails.
Refer to safety regulations for specific measurement requirements. ​ 
*What should you avoid when using a portable ladder?*


[*]Do not use a ladder in a horizontal position as a scaffold plank or runway.
[*]Do not carry objects in your hands while on a ladder. Hoist materials or attach tools to a belt.
[*]Do not work from top three rungs. The higher a person goes on a ladder, the greater the possibility that the ladder will slip out at the base.
[*]Do not use items such as a chair, barrel or box as a makeshift ladder.
[*]Do not use a portable ladder when other equipment is available. Replace a ladder with a fixed stairway or scaffold.
[*]Do not join two short ladders to make a longer ladder. Side rails are not strong enough to support the extra load.
[*]Do not paint wooden ladders. Defects may be hidden by the paint. Wood preservatives or clear coatings may be used.
 
*How should you set up the ladder?*


[*]Place the ladder feet 1/4 of the ladder's working length (e.g., foot to top support point) away from the base of the structure (e.g., for every 4 feet high, the base of the ladder should be out 1 ft; that means one horizontal foot from the support point).
[*]Extend the ladder at least 1 m (3 ft) above the landing platform.
[*]Place the ladder on a firm, level footing. Use a ladder with slip-resistant feet or secure blocking, or have someone hold the ladder.
[*]Rest both side rails on the top support and secure ladder to prevent slipping.

*What should you know about climbing portable ladders?*


[*]Check for overhead electrical wires before setting up a ladder.
[*]Clear area around base and top of the ladder of debris, tools and other objects.
[*]Tie off yourself with a safety harness when working 3 m (10 ft) or more off the ground or when working with both hands.
[*]Ensure that only one person is on a single-width ladder. Only one person is allowed on each side of a double-width ladder.
[*]Maintain three-point contact by keeping two hands and one foot, or two feet and one hand on the ladder at all times.
[*]Grasp the rungs when climbing a ladder, not the side rails. If your foot slips on a ladder, holding onto rungs is easier than holding onto the side rails.


​


[*]Wear protective footwear with slip-resistant soles and heels.
[*]Ensure that all electrical equipment used during ladder work is in good condition and properly grounded.
[*]Rest frequently to avoid arm fatigue and disorientation when the work requires you to look up and reach above your head.
[*]Drape your arms over a rung and rest your head against another rung or side rail if you become dizzy or panicky. Climb down slowly.

*What should you avoid when climbing portable ladders?*


[*]Do not use a ladder in passageways, doorways, driveways or other locations where a person or vehicle can hit it. Set up suitable barricades or lock the doors shut.
[*]Do not place a ladder against flexible or moveable surfaces.
[*]Do not straddle the space between a ladder and another object.
[*]Do not erect ladders on boxes, carts, tables, scaffold or other unstable surfaces.
[*]Do not use ladders on ice.
[*]Do not stand a ladder on any of its rungs. Ladders must rest on both side rails.
[*]Do not allow anyone to stand under a ladder.
[*]Do not overreach from a ladder; move as required.
[*]Do not use any type of ladder near electrical wires






​*Securing Portable*





*How do you secure portable ladders? *​


[*]Rest the top of the ladder against a solid surface that can withstand the load.
[*]Attach a ladder stay across the back of a ladder where a surface cannot stand the load. Extend the stay across a window for firm support against the building walls or window frame.
[*]Guard or fence off the area around a ladder erected in an area where persons have access.
[*]Secure the ladder firmly at the top to prevent it from slipping sideways or the foot from slipping outwards.
[*]Station a person at the foot of a ladder when it is not possible to tie at the top or secure it at the foot. This is effective only for ladders up to 5 m (16 ft.) long.


 



 ​


[*]Ensure that the foot of person at the ladder faces the ladder with a hand on each side rail and one foot resting on the bottom rung.
[*]Attach hooks on top of ladder rails where ladder is to be used at a constant height.
[*]Do not rest a ladder on any rung. Only the side rails are designed for this purpose.
[*]Secure the base of a ladder to prevent accidental movement. Securing a ladder at the foot does not prevent a side slip at the top.
[*]Use ladders equipped with non-slip feet. Otherwise nail a cleat to the floor or anchor the feet or bottom of the side rails
Step



*What should you do when using a stepladder?*​


[*]Use a stepladder that is about 1 m (3 ft) shorter than the highest point you have to reach. This gives a wider, more stable base and places shelf at a convenient working height.
[*]Open the stepladder spreaders and shelf fully.
[*]Check stability. Ensure that all ladder feet are on a firm, level and non-slippery surface.
[*]Place a stepladder at right angles to the work, with either the front or back of the steps facing the work.
[*]Keep the stepladder close to the work.



​


[*]Avoid pushing or pulling stepladders from the side. Repeated sideways movement can make ladders wobbly since they are weaker or less stable in those directions.
[*]Face the stepladder when climbing up or down. Keep your body centered between side rails. You have climbed too high if your knees are above top of the stepladder or if you cannot maintain a handhold on the ladder.
[*]Maintain a firm grip. Use both hands when climbing.

*What should you avoid when using a stepladder?*


[*]Do not overreach. Move a stepladder when needed.
[*]Do not "shift" or "walk" a stepladder when standing on it.
[*]Do not stand, climb, or sit on the stepladder top or pail shelf.
[*]Do not overload. Stepladders are meant for one person.
[*]Do not use a stepladder as a brace or as a support for a work platform or plank.


​


[*]Do not climb a stepladder that is leaning against a wall. Use a straight ladder instead.
[*]Do not use stepladders on slippery surfaces
[*]Do not use stepladders on soft ground where one leg may sink farther into the ground than others.
[*]Do not place stepladders on boxes, unstable bases or on scaffolds to gain additional height.
[*]Do not climb the back of a stepladder.
[*]Do not push or pull stepladders sideways.
[*]Do not use ladders in passageways, doorways, driveways or other locations where a person or vehicle can hit it. Set up suitable barriers or lock doors shut.








​Storage and Handling



*What is the proper way to store ladders? *


[*]Return ladders to storage area after use.
[*]Store ladders where they are protected from the weather.
[*]Support ladders horizontally on racks. To prevent sagging, support ladders every 2 m (6 ft).
[*]Keep ladders clean and free of foreign materials.





[*]Ensure that storage areas are easy to reach.
[*]Keep wooden ladders in a well-ventilated location, away from dampness and excessive heat.
[*]Avoid long overhangs beyond support points when transporting ladders on vehicles.
[*]Pad racks on vehicles with soft material to reduce wear and road shocks.
[*]Tie ladders to each support point to reduce damage.
[*]Mark ladders which overhang vehicles with a red or orange flag.
[*]Grasp ladders near the centre when carrying them.
[*]Use caution when carrying ladders through passageways, doorways or any place where your view is obstructed.
[*]Use a partner to help carry long or heavy ladders.
[*]Ensure that you and your partner are on the same side when carrying a ladder. Stay in step. Work out in advance any hand or voice signals to coordinate stopping or changing direction.




*What should you avoid when storing ladders?*


[*]Do not hang ladders from rails or rungs.
[*]Do not store materials on ladders.
[*]Do not expose fibreglass ladders to excessive temperatures (above 93?C or 200?F).
[*]Do not hold the front of ladders at head level when carrying them.
[*]Do not expose plastic-reinforced ladders to excessive sunlight. Ultraviolet light may cause the plastic resins to degrade. If the strength of the ladder is questionable, replace the ladder.
 
​


----------



## sayed00 (17 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور احمد

موضوع و معلومات مهمة


----------



## keakoo2020 (4 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## agharieb (5 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراً و جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## mogahid Yassin (25 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## خالد قدورة (3 ديسمبر 2010)

Excellent topic


----------



## أبا مالك (10 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وللك التوفيق ومزيداً من العطاء الامحدود


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (12 ديسمبر 2010)

*ملف هام*

مشكور اخي أحمد على المعلومات الهامة
حولتها بعد إذنك لملف وورد كي تحقق أكبر استفادة للأخوة
مع تحياتي


----------



## محمودالحسيني (12 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خير وكل من قدم فكرة أومعلومة أو أعاد أخراجها للنفع أكثر


----------



## ecc1010 (9 يناير 2011)

*جزززززززززززززززززززززززززززاك الله خيرا​*​


----------



## gamal elsammak (15 يناير 2011)

الف الف شكر يااخ احمد وجزاك اللة على تلك المعلومات


----------



## gamal elsammak (11 فبراير 2011)

شكرا يااخ احمد وبارك الله فيك


----------



## safety113 (12 فبراير 2011)

شكرا لك على نقلك الملف الى وورد
مشرفنا الغالي
وشكرا لكل من مر على الموضوع


----------

